# Anyone up for some good old "Guess the type"? =D



## minavanhelsing (Aug 31, 2010)

I know that there are a bunch of these threads, but I was suddenly madly curious to find out what people on this site might glean from a photo or two. It's also interesting to find out what people think certain types "look like" without the biases that come from posting in your own type forum and asking people who already sort of know you if you look like your type. :mellow:

So...Assign me a completely random type based on these images? :laughing: Also, just for the heck of it, how old do I look? I've been told I'll be getting carded well into middle age by some of my friends. :dry:










Edit: Due to my tendency to overanalyze things: The last photo is me portraying a character of a type radically different from my own.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

xNFP. And 21?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I would guess ENFJ.


----------



## Maverick45 (Dec 30, 2010)

ENTJ maybe?


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

.......isfp...?


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not sure but love your curly hair


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

how exciting. I'm always making guesses about people, but more often than not, I never learn whether my 'intuition' was right. So, I'll give you my thoughts and look forward to finding out if I'm right or wrong. ^_^

My first thought is: "I'd enjoy being friends with her, but she may be a little too 'practical' or a little too 'literary' for me". By this I mean, that you look soft, caring, immaginative, but also look like you are pretty conscientious, tidy, and somewhat conventional, you appear to have personal flair, but not one to stray too far from expectations because you don't want to attract attention (that's the 'practical'). You also look like someone who would enjoy reading classics and do well with literature analysis and possibly poetry, which means good at analysing things for their meaning, finding messages the author meant to communicate, and also usually accepting character's deaths as being important for enhancing that meaning or the seriousness of the piece, and generally enjoying more historical fiction which is a little closer to real life, over fantasy and sci-fi. But at any-rate, I'd love to have you over for tea 

You look like you would have a somewhat motherly side, good at caring for the needs of your friends, and also probably good at organizing and keeping track of things. Like being on time, getting things done that need to get done, generally being reliable, perhaps even having a knack for keeping track of things for others, like remembering someone else's schedual or reminding them of something they are likely to forget. (not that you couldn't have your own moments of forgetfullness or procrastination).

You look like someone who would be generally cheerfull, not prone to moodswings, and would be more likely to keep your less desireable feelings to yourself. 

You look like you'd be generally forgiving and accepting of others, but also likely to keep your distance from people that you disagree with, or have personality clashes with. 

You look like you would be a hospitable hostess, good at taking care of others needs and making them feel at home, but also not one for loud wild parties, and with an appreciation for your own personal space. 

You look like you are creative and probably enjoy some kind of craft.

You also look like you might be someone who enjoys nature and perhaps even Science as a topic of study. 

I can picture you enjoying doing things like mild hiking (as in day hikes through scenic places, not so much with the huge back-pack surviving in the wild for days) and dance of some sort.

You do look like someone who would enjoy reading, and given your comment on the last photo (but also how you look in the seccond) probably also enjoy some acting. 

In the first photo you look like you'd like dogs, in the seccond you look like you'd like cats - so maybe both?

You look like you'd be likely to be a 'peacemaker' between people, good at creating harmony in conversations, tactfull, alert to other's moods and how the nuances of their style may be taken by someone else. Good at creating a mood of cheerfullness and good-will just by being yourself.

You look like someone who would be good at decorating/arranging your home, as well as being conscious of your personal style. You look like a mixture of classy/classic and romantic, with a touch of homey comfort. You look like you're likely to favor clothes that look pretty over just being comfortable, but also don't look likely to be caught for long in anything too constricting or awkward to wear for very long (unless it's a costume) - in short, a good ballance of form & function. This would probably go for your home too, comfortable but still well coordinated in an overall pretty style. 

You look like someone who would like sunshine and open windows, not like places that are too cramped, dark, or cluttered. 

You look like you'd enjoy movies and books with romance, mystery, comedy, and possibly drama, things that have meaning or sentimental moments and a plotline/conflict more centered around relationships. Probably not so much epic battles and explosions. 

are any of my guesses right so far???????????

As for personality type:
I'm definately going with F, but the others it's really hard to say. (but even with that I'm hesistant because I have a friend who _looks_ adorably cute and fluffy, but tests T every time).

To me you look like you're somewhere near the middle of the E/I scale, could fall on either side, but either a fairly friendly introvert (you'e not holed up with your computer 24/7), or the type of extrovert who enjoys being around people but isn't usually the center of attention or leader of the pack. 

I really don't know how to guess on S/N and J/P. I think the types I would venture to guess for you would be XSFP and XNFJ 
In looks and expressions you remind me of three different people I know, ISFJ, INFJ, and ISFP.

For age:
The first pic, I'd guess 23 and the seccond one 16, but I'm terrible at guessing ages for people. I'm like you as well, people always think I'm younger than I am, up to 10 years younger even, which rather shocked me, hehe.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Aelthwyn said:


> [long wall of text]


I just had to quote it to show how surprised, but also very happy to see that someone put so much effort in an analysis of someone .
Great work!

As for the OP;
I'd say you look 21, but I wouldn't be surprised if you're about 25 (I know my sister is like that as well, and I see a bit of a resemblance on that point). As for personality, I don't know much about these different types yet, but I'd say you're about 40-60% extraverted, about 40-75% iNtuitive; 40-80% Feeling and 60-100% Perceiving. 
Also, you look like someone who enjoys easy humor but is also perfectly able to understand more complex humor.


----------



## xleahlovesyoux (Jun 6, 2011)

I say INFP  They remind me of Belle from Beauty and the Beast, I don't know why.
And for age, I would say 20-25.


----------



## Finurlig (Jun 14, 2011)

I think you're an introvert


----------



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess INFP


----------

